

Ask HN: Remember a Reverse job site for developers offers - kstenson

Hi Guys,&lt;p&gt;Hope your memory is better than mine, a year or so ago I remember visiting a job site where you listed your details and then you received job offers. I think it was targeted to US&#x2F;London companies only.&lt;p&gt;Can anyone remember?
======
sigilworks
Hired.com?

------
james246
whitetruffle.com?

